

The Sound of the Dialup: an Example Handshake - merinid
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Q3lKIr1.jpg

======
jlgaddis
And for those who, like me, like seeing others wonder "WTF!?", make this your
ringtone:

[http://evilrouters.net/56k.mp3](http://evilrouters.net/56k.mp3)

